# Brand new Nikon D90



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Just picked it up today.



Anyone got any tips for this DSLR? :thanks


----------



## apeogre (Jul 27, 2009)

get a photography book, read it, experiment with it and practice practice practice. You can also check out www.photography-on-the.net the forums there are a wealth of knowledge, however, they are mostly canon users so you might be slightly joked about for being a noink user  But seriously, lots of really good information to be had and learned there.

Its ok to experiment and get away from the little green square and move the little dial to M


----------



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Camera! I have a D200, and it was a learning curve. Out of the box, the photos were not sharp. The menu system is advanced, and so it required setting the "JPEG Compression" to "Optimal Quality," and then "Image Size" to the largest setting. Then set "Image Quality" to "FINE." I'm not sure if the D90's menu is anywhere close to this, but check the owner's manual and walk through the compression, quality, and image size settings among others.

http://www.pbase.com has forums for various cameras. At the top of the page there is a "forum" tab, and then in digital cameras, there should be a selection for NIKON and then the D90. Be aware that some people know what they are talking about, and then other people make comments and remarks that don't carry any weight. You'll be able to sift through those.

Also, just under the green "Welcome to pbase" click on Cameras and you can find yours. You should be able to do as well or better than these... good luck and post some photos for us!

D200 Scenic photograph: 
http://www.pbase.com/azsheldon/image/63445163

D200 Watch photograph:
http://www.pbase.com/azsheldon/image/125808772

D200 Fireworks photograph:
http://www.pbase.com/azsheldon/image/62995566

Best regards... Jack


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

apeogre said:


> get a photography book, read it, experiment with it and practice practice practice. You can also check out www.photography-on-the.net the forums there are a wealth of knowledge, however, they are mostly canon users so you might be slightly joked about for being a noink user  But seriously, lots of really good information to be had and learned there.
> 
> Its ok to experiment and get away from the little green square and move the little dial to M


:thanks so much for the advice. Actually, I've graduated from the "green square" for some time now - trying to use A mode as much as possible. :-!

But still can't seem to figure out how to use the continuous mode yet...:think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

AZJack said:


> Nice Camera! I have a D200, and it was a learning curve. Out of the box, the photos were not sharp. The menu system is advanced, and so it required setting the "JPEG Compression" to "Optimal Quality," and then "Image Size" to the largest setting. Then set "Image Quality" to "FINE." I'm not sure if the D90's menu is anywhere close to this, but check the owner's manual and walk through the compression, quality, and image size settings among others.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com has forums for various cameras. At the top of the page there is a "forum" tab, and then in digital cameras, there should be a selection for NIKON and then the D90. Be aware that some people know what they are talking about, and then other people make comments and remarks that don't carry any weight. You'll be able to sift through those.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks so much for your advice. :thanks


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

So how come you haven't posted any photo's with it yet Ben?;-):-d Just kidding mate. I look forward to seeing you pics when you do.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Brilliant - I owned one and think it the best value for money DSLR out there
Made me fall in love with photography
si


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> So how come you haven't posted any photo's with it yet Ben?;-):-d Just kidding mate. I look forward to seeing you pics when you do.


Actually, I have Barry - the past couple WRUWs. Haha, my new pics must not be very good!

I really need to learn how to use this beast! :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Simon said:


> Brilliant - I owned one and think it the best value for money DSLR out there
> Made me fall in love with photography
> si


I hear ya, Si. I'm real excited to learn how to take better pictures with it, as it's a completely different experience from using my Canon G10.

What are you using currently?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


> Actually, I have Barry - the past couple WRUWs. Haha, my new pics must not be very good!
> 
> I really need to learn how to use this beast! :-d


Haha, that's my bad. I've just not been over to the WRUW threads yet.:-d I'll head over there now.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats for your camera, I owned a D80 and handled the D90 many times, these are great little cameras. The D90 will keep you busy for a lot of time, happy shooting:-!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BenL said:


> I hear ya, Si. I'm real excited to learn how to take better pictures with it, as it's a completely different experience from using my Canon G10.
> 
> What are you using currently?


I traded mine in against a D300s - pretty much the same camera technically only larger, heavier, magnesium body etc. To be honest, I should have stayed with the D90 and then moved up to the D700 once I'd gained some skills - not sure the D300s is enough of an advantage over the D90 to justify the price increase - and the smaller D90 is more user friendly size-wise - you live n learn

I am using a 50mm 1.4 lens which is fast and crisp and a 24-70 2.8 pro lens which is indulgent but the perfect lens for my sort of photography - cant speak highly enough for it - I bought that lens instead of an Emperor Darth Tuna 

si


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


> Actually, I have Barry - the past couple WRUWs. Haha, my new pics must not be very good!
> 
> I really need to learn how to use this beast! :-d


Your Sumo is looking good mate. Was that taken with your D90 in a light box?


----------



## Ceathreamhnan (May 7, 2010)

I've got a D90 - I sold a D300 and a D40 having settled on this, as it's a lot more compact and lightweight compared to the bigger cameras, whilst having the same image quality. Size and weight matter to me whilst hillwalking, though I do tend to undo this a bit by using a 18-200 or 16-35 zoom which are both big and heavy!
There's a good simple user guide on Ken Rockwell's site here: http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d90/users-guide/index.htm

Ken is an independent reviewer/geek who calls a spade a spade!

I've a load of Nikon lenses some quite old; just recently when doing very close-up pictures for ebay I made this:










which I had to use the 200mm setting on one of the zooms to get enough magnification - and this lens was the only one I had that focused close enough. For a lot of macro photography I guess a dedicated macro lens will let you focus closer, but you don't want to be too close or you'll prevent light getting on the subject (and photography is all about getting light on the subject ;-) )


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> Haha, that's my bad. I've just not been over to the WRUW threads yet.:-d I'll head over there now.


No worries, mate. And by the way, I think I'm starting to get the hang of this...hehe. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Simon said:


> I traded mine in against a D300s - pretty much the same camera technically only larger, heavier, magnesium body etc. To be honest, I should have stayed with the D90 and then moved up to the D700 once I'd gained some skills - not sure the D300s is enough of an advantage over the D90 to justify the price increase - and the smaller D90 is more user friendly size-wise - you live n learn
> 
> I am using a 50mm 1.4 lens which is fast and crisp and a 24-70 2.8 pro lens which is indulgent but the perfect lens for my sort of photography - cant speak highly enough for it - I bought that lens instead of an Emperor Darth Tuna
> 
> si


OK, slow down for me a little, Si - I'm a newbie. ;-)

The 1.4 is the aperture I take it? And what does the 50mm signify? Does that mean that it's a fixed zoom?

What is a "pro lens"?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> Your Sumo is looking good mate. Was that taken with your D90 in a light box?


No, I don't think so. :think: I think it was just out in the open, haha. I was just fooling around really.

:thanks anyway!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Ceathreamhnan said:


> I've got a D90 - I sold a D300 and a D40 having settled on this, as it's a lot more compact and lightweight compared to the bigger cameras, whilst having the same image quality. Size and weight matter to me whilst hillwalking, though I do tend to undo this a bit by using a 18-200 or 16-35 zoom which are both big and heavy!
> There's a good simple user guide on Ken Rockwell's site here: http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d90/users-guide/index.htm
> 
> Ken is an independent reviewer/geek who calls a spade a spade!
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. I learned all about lighting when using my G10 previously. It's even more the case when using the DSLR.

So it sounds like you find the D90 a great performer for the size/price as well. I am definitely happy with my choice. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Haf said:


> Congrats for your camera, I owned a D80 and handled the D90 many times, these are great little cameras. The D90 will keep you busy for a lot of time, happy shooting:-!


Thanks!

I sure hope so. I'm counting on at least 3 years out of this bad boy before thinking about upgrading. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

By the way, I can't seem to figure out how to get the camera to take quick consecutive shots (like for high speed shots).

Can anyone help? :thanks


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Here you go Ben - http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-use-burst-mode-in-the-nikon-d90.html :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

crazyfingers said:


> Here you go Ben - http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-use-burst-mode-in-the-nikon-d90.html :-!


Sweet, thanks man. I'll check it out now. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a pic I took yesterday with the D90...what do you think?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


> No worries, mate. And by the way, I think I'm starting to get the hang of this...hehe. :-!


Good show buddy, I knew you would.:-!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

BenL said:


> Here is a pic I took yesterday with the D90...what do you think?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=301184&d=1278248058


Nice one Ben, although I'm more jealous that that's where you are. It looks lovely.:-!


----------



## Rogue884 (Dec 15, 2006)

The D90 is a great lil camera, very user friendly. I picked one up a few months ago, and snapped these, goofing around with settings.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Rogue884 said:


> The D90 is a great lil camera, very user friendly. I picked one up a few months ago, and snapped these, goofing around with settings.


Sweet - did you take those using the multiple shots setting?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bazman said:


> Nice one Ben, although I'm more jealous that that's where you are. It looks lovely.:-!


It definitely was a relaxing week, mate. b-)


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a great camera, it's a continual learning process, i bought mine a complete dslr newbie. I will say the best thing i did was buy a Nikon 'Nifty Fifty' lense....the f1.8/50mm
'D' lense...it's only about 125usd iirc, so the bang for the buck is incredible & it will enable you to get into much lower light photography than the kit lenses that generally come with the d90. |>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Andy S. said:


> It's a great camera, it's a continual learning process, i bought mine a complete dslr newbie. I will say the best thing i did was buy a Nikon 'Nifty Fifty' lense....the f1.8/50mm
> 'D' lense...it's only about 125usd iirc, so the bang for the buck is incredible & it will enable you to get into much lower light photography than the kit lenses that generally come with the d90. |>


You know, that's what everyone keeps telling me - to get the fixed lens. I may very well have to go for that one then! :thanks

By the way, is it imperative to get the Nikon original one, or would after-market ones provide good results too? If so, which ones should I be looking at?


----------



## scott_eh4 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice buy! I'm just getting used to my new d90 as well. 

Mine came with the 18-105 kit lens too, it has worked great for me but I'm also looking at getting that 50mm f/1.8D, mainly for lower light situations, and the ability to get more creative with bokeh at the wider aperture. If I had the money I'd go with the Nikon 50mm f/1.4G - or the Sigma version of it... 

Regarding "after-market" (non-nikon) lenses, I dont see a problem as long as you do your homework on the lens first, I always check out kenrockwell.com for lens reviews and comparisons, very in-depth and non-bias. 

Cheers and good luck with the camera! I'll keep my eye out for your future pic posts :-!


----------



## scott_eh4 (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## scott_eh4 (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## scott_eh4 (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## scott_eh4 (Sep 4, 2009)

.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scott_eh4 said:


> Nice buy! I'm just getting used to my new d90 as well.
> 
> Mine came with the 18-105 kit lens too, it has worked great for me but I'm also looking at getting that 50mm f/1.8D, mainly for lower light situations, and the ability to get more creative with bokeh at the wider aperture. If I had the money I'd go with the Nikon 50mm f/1.4G - or the Sigma version of it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. In addition to the 50mm f/1.8 lens, I'm thinking about getting a macro lens for the watch shots. Any suggestions there?

I'll also look for your future shots. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Stupid question, guys: what's a _micro_ lens, as opposed to (I guess) a macro lens?


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

BenL said:


> Stupid question, guys: what's a _micro_ lens, as opposed to (I guess) a macro lens?


In Nikon-speak, they are the same. Where other manufacutrers would describe a lens capable of focus at short distance as a macro lens, Nikon calls them Micro. Go figure!


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations Ben with great camera. It will take some time to get used to its weight and size. After first all day long trip having neck red and itching - you will probably think "What the heck, where is my good old and light-weight shoot and point!" And not every shot will be that clear and sharp as taken with more cheap compact cameras. 
But soon you'll master your new camera, and then the difference in quality and creative possibilities would be obvious. Good luck. The picture you posted seems alittlebit cold (bluish), probably you should play with White Balance, though it could be different colors palette of our monitors.
And you will need PhotoShop. This is the same as darkroom in film era.
cheers
Igor


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

igorycha said:


> Congratulations Ben with great camera. It will take some time to get used to its weight and size. After first all day long trip having neck red and itching - you will probably think "What the heck, where is my good old and light-weight shoot and point!"Igor


Too true, too true. :-d



igorycha said:


> And not every shot will be that clear and sharp as taken with more cheap compact cameras.
> But soon you'll master your new camera, and then the difference in quality and creative possibilities would be obvious. Good luck. The picture you posted seems alittlebit cold (bluish), probably you should play with White Balance, though it could be different colors palette of our monitors.
> And you will need PhotoShop. This is the same as darkroom in film era.
> cheers
> Igor


I sure hope so - I'm really looking forward to exploring what I can do with a DSLR. But can you explain that last part about the darkroom? :thanks


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

I will try. :think:
Photo enthusiast had two options back in films times. 
1. He took his exposed films to a lab, putting everything under control of operator (alas, very often non-photographer, uncaring and lazy guy), hoping that the lab would not spoil the film and prints... The result? 50/50 You could come out happy or unhappy.
2. Darkroom. In pre-lab times this option was for everyone, in post-lab times it was mostly a choice for professionals. In darkroom (your own lab) photographer developed his films himself, making any corrections he wanted, and then he printed cards himself. All control over the process was in his hands, everything depended on his skills.

Now you can rely on lab as well. And with modern technology 70% of shots are ready to print or publish with minimum corrections and editing. But that rest 30% of your shots are usually those, where you think you found something new, interesting and genius ;-) And you don't want anybody touch that file. So you need Photo Shop - the dark room of ourdays. Your own photolab, where you can do whatever you want with your photos, and again, the result depends only on your skills.

I hope it makes some sense...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

igorycha said:


> I will try. :think:
> Photo enthusiast had two options back in films times.
> 1. He took his exposed films to a lab, putting everything under control of operator (alas, very often non-photographer, uncaring and lazy guy), hoping that the lab would not spoil the film and prints... The result? 50/50 You could come out happy or unhappy.
> 2. Darkroom. In pre-lab times this option was for everyone, in post-lab times it was mostly a choice for professionals. In darkroom (your own lab) photographer developed his films himself, making any corrections he wanted, and then he printed cards himself. All control over the process was in his hands, everything depended on his skills.
> ...


I think I understand what you mean. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

BenL said:


> Thanks for the comments. In addition to the 50mm f/1.8 lens, I'm thinking about getting a macro lens for the watch shots. Any suggestions there?
> 
> I'll also look for your future shots. :-!


So, anyone have any suggestions for a 50mm f/1.8 lens? And how much it should cost? :thanks


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BenL said:


> So, anyone have any suggestions for a 50mm f/1.8 lens? And how much it should cost? :thanks


The Nikon 50mm 1.8 is about $150 and is amazing

si


----------



## Ceathreamhnan (May 7, 2010)

Remember that the D90 is a *DX* camera, which means you have a 1.5x focal length factor, so a lens which is in fact a 50mm (on a full frame or FX camera (like any film slr or the bigger D3/D700), will give you the same field of view as a *75mm* lens, when mounted on the D90.
So often when someone says get a '50mm' lens ( to get the all-round, 'standard' lens perspective), what you actually need for a DX camera is a 35mm lens - which when mounted on the D90 actually becomes a 35 x 1.5 = 52.5mm lens.
Nikon make one specifically for this use, the quite new 35 1.8 Rockwell's review
The main advantage of this is that it's faster, smaller, lighter than the zoom you have, and also forces you to _move_ to frame your shot. That said, you could just set your zoom to 35mm length and go outdoors in sunshine and you'd get the same results


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Simon said:


> The Nikon 50mm 1.8 is about $150 and is amazing
> 
> si


Gotcha, si, thanks.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Ceathreamhnan said:


> Remember that the D90 is a *DX* camera, which means you have a 1.5x focal length factor, so a lens which is in fact a 50mm (on a full frame or FX camera (like any film slr or the bigger D3/D700), will give you the same field of view as a *75mm* lens, when mounted on the D90.
> So often when someone says get a '50mm' lens ( to get the all-round, 'standard' lens perspective), what you actually need for a DX camera is a 35mm lens - which when mounted on the D90 actually becomes a 35 x 1.5 = 52.5mm lens.
> Nikon make one specifically for this use, the quite new 35 1.8 Rockwell's review
> The main advantage of this is that it's faster, smaller, lighter than the zoom you have, and also forces you to _move_ to frame your shot. That said, you could just set your zoom to 35mm length and go outdoors in sunshine and you'd get the same results


Thanks for the comments.

The last part is a good question - why _wouldn't_ anyone just do it that way? Besides the smaller/lighter factor, why would anyone go out and purchase a separate 35mm lens? :think:


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

BenL said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> The last part is a good question - why _wouldn't_ anyone just do it that way? Besides the smaller/lighter factor, why would anyone go out and purchase a separate 35mm lens? :think:


.....because a large part of buying these prime-lenses like the 50mm f1.8 is the much higher light gathering power of the lower f number....ie low light photography.....in addition to 'learning how to frame' your pictures with a non-zoom lense. Locking your zoom at the right focal length to match the prime lense will give you a similar framing situation but the zoom kit lenses stop out at much higher f-numbers....as the original commenter said....'sunny day'.

The 35mm f1.8 ''G' lense that has been mentioned is a good option also, but it is iirc 2.5x the price of Nikon nifty-50 (50mm f1.8 'D').....the nifty-50 is a 'D' lense, but that imo is part of the reason in owning a d90 in the first place in that it can drive D and G lenses where the d5000/3000 d60/40 can only use D lense in manual & need G lenses for full auto-focus/aper etc. good luck.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Andy S. said:


> .....because a large part of buying these prime-lenses like the 50mm f1.8 is the much higher light gathering power of the lower f number....ie low light photography.....in addition to 'learning how to frame' your pictures with a non-zoom lense. Locking your zoom at the right focal length to match the prime lense will give you a similar framing situation but the zoom kit lenses stop out at much higher f-numbers....as the original commenter said....'sunny day'.
> 
> The 35mm f1.8 ''G' lense that has been mentioned is a good option also, but it is iirc 2.5x the price of Nikon nifty-50 (50mm f1.8 'D').....the nifty-50 is a 'D' lense, but that imo is part of the reason in owning a d90 in the first place in that it can drive D and G lenses where the d5000/3000 d60/40 can only use D lense in manual & need G lenses for full auto-focus/aper etc. good luck.


Ah, thanks - just the kind of information I needed. I can't seem to remember the difference between "D" and "G" lenses, though...:think:


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

BenL said:


> Ah, thanks - just the kind of information I needed. I can't seem to remember the difference between "D" and "G" lenses, though...:think:


....they are the same mount obviously, but essentially the D's have no internal motors or electronics.....they require an external drive (a tiny driveshaft in the camera body of the mounting ring) to control the mechanics of lense. The D90 & above has this ability whereas the lower line nikons don't. G lenses or 'CPU lenses' have internal motor drives
& generally have 'antivibration-antishake' vibration reduction systems also that help reduce image shake. G lense are newer than D....but the G will have several 'cpu contacts' on it's bottom ring & usually 1 or 2 electronic switches on the body. If you 90 came with the 18-105 zoom, that's a G lense. The d90 can run D and G lenses essentially identically, whereas the models below the d90 can only run D lense manually.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Andy S. said:


> ....they are the same mount obviously, but essentially the D's have no internal motors or electronics.....they require an external drive (a tiny driveshaft in the camera body of the mounting ring) to control the mechanics of lense. The D90 & above has this ability whereas the lower line nikons don't. G lenses or 'CPU lenses' have internal motor drives
> & generally have 'antivibration-antishake' vibration reduction systems also that help reduce image shake. G lense are newer than D....but the G will have several 'cpu contacts' on it's bottom ring & usually 1 or 2 electronic switches on the body. If you 90 came with the 18-105 zoom, that's a G lense. The d90 can run D and G lenses essentially identically, whereas the models below the d90 can only run D lense manually.


Great, thanks so much. :thanks


----------



## Janno (Jul 26, 2010)

I truly hope you got a great deal, because the D95 is on it's way :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Janno said:


> I truly hope you got a great deal, because the D95 is on it's way :-!


Welcome to WUS.

For real? Ah, I hate that! o|

:-d

When is it supposed to be released?


----------



## Janno (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks! glad to be here :-!

it will be called Nikon D7000, but the release date is a well kept secret, all I can say is: soon

but do not worry, the D90 is an excellent camera and the new version will probably cost an arm and a leg


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Janno said:


> thanks! glad to be here :-!
> 
> it will be called Nikon D7000, but the release date is a well kept secret, all I can say is: soon
> 
> but do not worry, the D90 is an excellent camera and the new version will probably cost an arm and a leg


Sure it isn't more of a successor to the D5000?


----------



## Janno (Jul 26, 2010)

nope, i'm pretty sure

Nikon is doing an overhaul in the name department, D3000 was the first of 'four digit' cameras 

(dedicated Canon user speaking...)


----------



## cmilaprz (Aug 27, 2010)

igorycha said:


> I will try. :think:
> Photo enthusiast had two options back in films times.
> 1. He took his exposed films to a lab, putting everything under control of operator (alas, very often non-photographer, uncaring and lazy guy), hoping that the lab would not spoil the film and prints... The result? 50/50 You could come out happy or unhappy.
> 2. Darkroom. In pre-lab times this option was for everyone, in post-lab times it was mostly a choice for professionals. In darkroom (your own lab) photographer developed his films himself, making any corrections he wanted, and then he printed cards himself. All control over the process was in his hands, everything depended on his skills.
> ...


That's a very good point you have made over here and I do think that this is something that almost everyone looks for. There are some good shots that you think should only have your name on it and that includes the developing part too, the digital cameras have provided this opportunity. But, inspite of that there are some of your favorite shots that would require some final touchings before it is printed.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

cmilaprz said:


> That's a very good point you have made over here and I do think that this is something that almost everyone looks for. There are some good shots that you think should only have your name on it and that includes the developing part too, the digital cameras have provided this opportunity. But, inspite of that there are some of your favorite shots that would require some final touchings before it is printed.


I am definitely a newbie in this department, but I've always wondered: wouldn't touch-ups and photo editing be sort of considered "cheating"? :think:


----------

